# Dyes



## dartman (Mar 5, 2015)

I was pouring a few pen blanks and my wife was watching me.She asked me if you can use liquid food coloring or dye like the Rit stuff you get at a fabric store.I told her that I did know.(yeah it was hard to admit)So that is my question too you,can I ?


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 5, 2015)

The fastest way I know to find out is to try it.

I would also like to know if that stuff can be put into Catus Juice.


----------



## mmyshrall (Mar 5, 2015)

Most food dyes are water based (some are alcohol).  Last time I checked, Alumilite did not play well with water.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't think it would work with CJ as Curtis says to make sure your wood is a dry as you can get it but I am sure he will chime in at some point.  He would know for sure.


----------



## glenspens (Mar 5, 2015)

I gave it a try ...just saying want do that anymore


----------



## robertkulp (Mar 6, 2015)

Don't know about Rit dye, but Curtis sells the Alumilite dye for his Juice. I expect that he has tested several and found what works best.


----------



## BigE (Mar 6, 2015)

Food coloring dye will work in CJ. The only problem is that it isn't UV resistant, so it will fade over time. I don't recommend it.


----------



## 79spitfire (Mar 8, 2015)

A lot of stuff works well in PR that doesn't work in Alumilite. I also tried some powdered textile dyes, and it worked well, but not Rit brand specifically. Your mileage may vary...


----------



## Mike211 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey 79spitfire,  I am quite new to turning and have been playing around with PR.  I have been using Perl Ex as my pigment and have been wondering/looking for other pigments to color the PR.  I have tried a couple "tests" with no luck.  I was hoping that you could help me out a bit and steer me in the right direction.  I was hoping to achieve a solid color, not the "pearl" colors.  Is there a specific paint or dye that can be used?  Your help is much appreciated!  Thank You!!


----------



## 79spitfire (Mar 16, 2015)

When I need opaque colors I've been using these:

TAP Opaque pigments

I've had very good luck with them. They are for making FRP panels such as surfboards and such, but have been working well in PR casting resin. A little goes a long way. I understand US composites has a similar product, but I have not used it. 

I did experiment with some of Jacquard's textile dyes, It set fine and produced a translucent non metallic look, but that's definitely not the intended use!

I also tried printer toner salvaged from old cartridges, it does work, but needs to be mixed with something to wet it out, and the colors aren't that interesting. (well the blue is nice but not stellar) more experimenting to happen...

I did try Alumilite dye. The Florescent orange was very nice, but after sitting in a window faded very rapidly. More experimenting is in order...


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 17, 2015)

Artist oil paints work with PR, but need to be mixed with a small amount of the raw PR before being blended into the mass to pour.  Otherwise, it is very hard to get a good blend with the batch.  As always, YMMV!  You are on your own.

Charles


----------



## Mike211 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks 79spitfire, the website that you shared is down right now, but I will check back.

Ctubbs, wow, now that I know that oil paints can be used, that really opens up the color wheel for me!!

Thank you both for the tips, it is very much appreciated!!


----------

